# OMG! check these incredible 05GTO pics



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Just though yall would want to take a lok at these  

http://www.arizona-digital.com/LS205GTO/


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

the red one towards the bottom w/ shaker hood makes me wanna puke, the shaker belongs to the T/A, other than that they are cool


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I really like the new blue color. what is the color called again? i think it may be midnight blue. Also does anyone know where i can find some GtO vids I have been looking all over for them.(besides the 05 mustang and the 04 goat)we know who wins that one


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is the Red one I am waiting for;


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What is this?


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

nice i love that red color. for me i think im going to get the black. i have no clue waht that thing is. lol


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Ya Their Sweet Ive Seen At Least 4 05's.....2 of the 4 were Entering Cobo Center Last Week......


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

05GTO said:


> What is this?


It is the electro-hydraulic actuator assembly for the electronic brake force distribution, anti-lock braking control, and electronic traction control.

It is more necessary than muffler bearings but less aesthetic than rimrammers on elderberry seeders :cheers .

It's right where it belongs, too ( if the equator is to your north.)


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Here is the Red one I am waiting for;


 Did you get the Sport Appearance Package?


----------



## tskatz (Sep 29, 2004)

*They look great.*

Frankly, I wish I had waited but I am going to get that hood ASAP.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

05GTO said:


> What is this?


 My wife just walked through the room an said she thinks it"s a " Flux Capacitor "


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

lol i love the new goats. I dont see why people say they are so bland. You know the mustangs might look good right now but give them a year and everybody is going to be sick of seeing the dorky v6. Now i do have respect for the cobra but thats the only mustang that deserves it. also i know this is a little of subject of but car and driver is the dumbest magazine i have ever read. who gives a **** about a sound system over perforamce? sorry for the rant had to get that out about the new mustangs that in my opinion look awful :shutme


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I cant wait to get one and blow the doors off a new gt. the 04 goat even pounds the gt on the 1/4 mile. no replacement for displacement


----------



## 04ChevSilveradoSS (Dec 18, 2004)

BigJim said:


> lol i love the new goats. I dont see why people say they are so bland. You know the mustangs might look good right now but give them a year and everybody is going to be sick of seeing the dorky v6. Now i do have respect for the cobra but thats the only mustang that deserves it. also i know this is a little of subject of but car and driver is the dumbest magazine i have ever read. who gives a **** about a sound system over perforamce? sorry for the rant had to get that out about the new mustangs that in my opinion look awful :shutme



You Couldnt Have Said It Better Big Jim. . .And The Main THing (GOOD) Thing ABout The Gto Is That ITs STANDARD With The V8 Engine, And Thats The Mustangs Downfall, Because Look At The 1999-2004 Mostly What You See IS The Little 3.9L 190Hp V6 BASE Mustang--A.k.a--Sissys. And Your Right "No Replacement For Displacement" 4.6L Vs. 6.0L. :cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree lol. DO you want to know the sad thing. i beat one of those v6 mustangs with my 92 jeep cherokee, 5spd, kandn air intake and straight pipe.lol it was pretty funny that guy was so pissed.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

AHAHAHA..... :agree Stangs Suxorz!


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

thank you for sharing these pictures with us. Truely the best ones I've seen yet. I'm so glad to be a member of this forum.

Thanks again.


----------



## Luth (Sep 28, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> the red one towards the bottom w/ shaker hood makes me wanna puke



Truth.

In my opinion, this too... ---> http://www.arizona-digital.com/LS205GTO/img_6042.htm


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

well thanks i have been looking for some good pics of thge 05s and finally found some :cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

omg that yellow car looks like death! with the hood scoop!!!!


----------

